# Chane Music and Cinema Webstore is Open



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning to all! Our new Chane Music and Cinema webstore is now open. We currently have all ARX speakers, our new upgraded subwoofers (reviews pending), M-1 Monitors and Theater-10 High Output and fidelity speakers on the site. 

Special closeout pricing on our VS-18.1 subwoofer system can also be found there - with a Dayton SA-1000, it delivered 109 dB @ 2 meters/20 Hz in a CEA-2010 test. For $899 plus shipping, this close out gets you a 40x22x22 inch cabinet, 18 inch custom driver AND the amp. 

You can find all of our products here:

Chane Music and Cinema


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats to you and Jon for getting the new site up and running.


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats - the website has been a long time ( in months) coming, glad you and Jon are "official" on the Web now. Here's to future prosperity for both of you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Jon and Craig - glad to see the site up and running! :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Had a quick look today on the new site and it looks great Craig! :T


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think what we have here, is some in-house competition.

Some of the Arx speakers, are still cheaper at Audio Insider.
http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

My next speaker is going to te the ARX A5.. Can't wait to save up and order them from what I know will be a great new company. Congrats on your merge and getting your site up and running!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congradulations on getting the new site up & running. I know I've been looking forward to it! Here's a warm welcome & glad to have you as a sponsor. I'm sure you will have many years of success if you keep producing speakers like the A5's. Looking forward to hearing those Theater 10' now!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

congratulations the website looks awesome,I wish you much success and many new relationships.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning everyone - and thank you for the warm welcome. Jon is working full steam on the entire Arx line up of speakers. As an owner of A1-B and A-5's myself, I understand the excitement over them. 

When the time is right, Jon will be posting everything we have done with the line. He does not want to do so until the speakers are close to being in stock and ready to ship. 

SO ... all I can say for now is that Arx will be "fleshed out" a bit in terms of offerings ... and several things people have wanted will be added to the existing 4 speakers. 

Lots of cool stuff going on here - especially in subwoofers.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The website seems to have issues with my android based phone.
Home page comes up but product page is essentially same as home page...no products and no additional links.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to updating my 2/4 channel system with Arx speakers and I will be looking forward to seeing the sub offering.

thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

craigsub said:


> SO ... all I can say for now is that Arx will be "fleshed out" a bit in terms of offerings ... and several things people have wanted will be added to the existing 4 speakers.
> 
> Lots of cool stuff going on here - especially in subwoofers.


Will Chane price match the Audio Insider, on the Arx A1 and A5?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

zieglj01 said:


> Will Chane price match the Audio Insider, on the Arx A1 and A5?


The TAI pricing is $299 per pair on A1 and $749 per pair on the A5 ... The Chane pricing on the A1 is $150 each, or $300 per pair. The Chane pricing on the A5 is $379 each, or $758 per pair.

IF you call the TAI number and talk to Jon, all you need to do is use this coupon code:

Tell Jon "Craig is handsome and smart" and he will match the pricing, which will save either $1 or $9.

:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

*Chane 'Arx' status March 1, 2014*

The Chane 'Arx' A5 has sold out, as has the A1b. The next and probably final major design generation for the A5 is due to stock in about 90 days. That will complete the C series for all model platforms. The line will become "Chane" by brand.

After that time we expect no more out-of-stock status for any Chane model, and we foresee no fundamental product changes for platforms A1 through A5 aside from deluxe options to them and periodic evolutionary updates within them. We do anticipate that by "deluxe options" we're looking at a parallel product series some time in 2014. 

If we _do_ encounter a big new advantage we can bring to the line, naturally that may give us yet another product generation; probably named the D series. I do not _expect_ one today, but I want to make the distinction that the C series may be the semi-final level aside from incremental improvements here and there.

(And yes, an A7 tower and beyond will both include all C technologies and principles and will launch as part of the C generation. No, we do not have dates or even final product designs beyond the A5 platform, again as of this date.)


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats, guys. Best of luck!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - as you know, our subwoofers will be passive units. Some graphs I ran on our SBE-118 and VBE-118 subs using nothing more than the EQ available in a Dayton SA-1000 amp are on our site. This includes an outdoor curve on each subwoofer plus a peek at a pair of VBE-118's in room after a Marantz 7008 receiver was used to eq them (Audyssey XT-32). 

You can find them here: Link - start with post 17

Look for a lot of additional info over the next few weeks, along with Peter Loeser getting a pair of SBE-118's, the Dayton SA-1000 amp and three Theater 10's for a test (and subsequent giveaway) along with both subs being tested by Data Bass (Josh Ricci).

Once we get a sufficient number of graphs (need good weather) I will post them on our Photobucket account and bring them here.


----------

